# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  د.معتز قسايمة .. ألف مبروك

## mohammad qasaimeh

تتقدم اسرة منتديات الحصن بالتهنئة و التبريك للعضو غازي قسايمة بمناسبة تخرج اخيه الدكتور معتز قسايمة و تفوقه بشهادة الطب و الجراحة 

و أتقدم انا بالتهنئة  :Db465236ff:  الف مبروك يا ابن عمتي و عقبال الاختصاص يا رب 

و عقبال عندي كمان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 



[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

الف الف مبروك
وعقبال التخرج لكل الاحبه

----------


## دمعة فرح

الف الف الف الف الف مبروك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
وعقبالك يا محمد
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
ويسلمو كتير عالاغنيه بتجنن...........................

----------


## زهرة النرجس

[align=center] 
[align=center] 
ألف ......الف.......الف
مليون
مبروك
للدكتور معتز بمناسبة التخرج
وعقبالنا يا رب
[/align]
[/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
الف الف الف مبروووووك التخرج
وعقبالي
[/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

الف مبروك التخرج

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف الف مبروك تخرجك يا دكتور معتز وعقبال الاختصاص

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تخرج ...
الف الف الف الف مبارك

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك دكتور معتز
الف والفين وثلاثه مبارك التخرج

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا 
و عقبال تخرجكم بالشهادات العاليه يارب 
و شكر يا محمد على اهتمامك 
و عقبالك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك لإبن خالتي معتز وعقبالك يا ابن خالي محمد

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك لإبن خالتي معتز وعقبالك يا ابن خالي محمد


 الله  يبارك فيك يا عبد الله 
و قبل العلامه العاليه ان شاء الله

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبرووووووووووك ..._

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> _1000 مبرووووووووووك ..._


 الله يبارك فيك 
و قبالك ان شاء الله 
 :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

الف الف مبروك

----------


## دموع الورد

الف الف مبروك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف مبرووووك لكل آل القسايمة وعقبال الدراسات العليا والاختصاص الك ولمحمد

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مبارك للدكتـــــور معتز ... ومنها للأعلى إن شاء الله ... ودامت الأفراح ف ديار آل القسايمة عامرة إن شاء الله  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الف مبرووووك لكل آل القسايمة وعقبال الدراسات العليا والاختصاص الك ولمحمد





> [align=center]
> مبارك للدكتـــــور معتز ... ومنها للأعلى إن شاء الله ... ودامت الأفراح ف ديار آل القسايمة عامرة إن شاء الله 
> [/align]


 
الله يبارك فيكو .. ان شاء الله عقبال عندكم بالتخرج و النجاح و نفرح فيكو يا رب

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مبروك مبروك 
عقبال عند الكل 
واولهم انا [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]مبروك مبروك [/align][align=center]
> عقبال عند الكل 
> واولهم انا [/align]


الله يبارك فيكي سوسن ، عقبال ما نفرح بتخرجك

----------


## شمعة امل

ألف الف مبروك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبروك يا دكتور معتز ويا غازي وعقبال عند الجميع

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا و عقبال عندكم ان اشاء الله  :SnipeR (62):

----------

